# TFW Zombie Walk sponsored by Moxley Manor - April 30, 2011 Dallas, Texas



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

The 4th Annual Texas Frightmare Weekend Zombie Walk sponsored by Moxley Manor Haunted House will be held on April 30, 2011 in Dallas, Texas.

THE LOWDOWN: Victims are to arrive undead (or be victimized upon arrival by the Moxley Manor staff) between 8 and 10:30 a.m. at Whataburger / Blue Star Shell Station on the southeast corner of Freeport Parkway and West John Carpenter Freeway (State Highway 114).

The Zombie Walk will proceed slowly (and safely) one mile along Plaza Drive. Infestation of the Sheraton Grand Hotel is expected to coincide with the 11 a.m. opening of Texas Frightmare Weekend!


----------



## Spooky56 (Jul 31, 2009)

YAY!! My kids and I had a great time last year! We'll be there...undead, of course!


----------

